# How to clean up cat poop on carpet.



## quattro527 (Jun 21, 2005)

Okay... he did it: diarrhea all over my blue carpet (inside closet, where it's nice and conspicuous).

I've managed to contain the odor, but the **** stain (in 5 multiple spots) would just NOT come off!

Anything in particular to use?

Thanks


----------



## cal4ever0407 (May 17, 2005)

make sure to use an enzyme cleaner or else your cat will pick up a lingering scent and think that it's ok to use the bathroom there again. we use "Nature's Miracle: Just for Cats." it's great. gets the stain and odor out.


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

Soak it with Nature's Miracle and let it air dry.


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

I've used Windex on all of my cat stains -- I had no other cleaners one time and it worked amazing so I keep using it.


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm sold on "Get Serious" pet stain & oder remover, available at PetsMart. It really & truly gets the stains out.


----------



## nancyLA (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm a big fan of Natures Miracle also.


----------



## nautile (May 18, 2004)

I've always had good luck with Spot Shot.


----------



## irishemt17 (Sep 8, 2004)

oxy clean and water and a scrub brush........that's what they use to clean the inside of private jets! scrub it, let it dry, vacuum....should get it all!


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

pookie769 said:


> I'm sold on "Get Serious" pet stain & oder remover, available at PetsMart. It really & truly gets the stains out.


Yep! Total convert from Nature's Miracle here to Get Serious. :thumb
I went around the whole house getting out stains that I had used Nature's Miracle on and they came right out! It's easy and you don't have to soak the stains like Nature's Miracle so you use less! 
And for tough stains you can microwave the whole bottle. Just read the directions - pretty amusing. :lol:


----------

